# Best caliber



## DeerHead12 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was just interested on peoples favorite caliber.
-thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I like the .308 win. recoil is manageable for most everyone. It is an extremely accurate round, works great for deer sized game and in a pinch can also be used for elk or moose, black bear is doable but against a grizzly I would want more gun.  Ammo can be had cheap or expensive and is available almost anywhere. JMHO

:sniper:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I like the 6.5x55. Its a great calibre for anything short of a bear.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

30-06. Most accessable caliber, most choices of factory loads, most possibilities of handloads. Big enough for deer, bear, most african game. Recoil is managable.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

My favorite- The 257DGR, of course I am a little biased.
Actually I chose my caliber by the game being hunted, so they start with the 22LR, 22mag, 223, 22ppc,6x47,250sav,250AI,257DGR,7x57,7mm08,280,7mmSTW,308win, 300 win mag, and 35WhelenAI.


----------



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

*for game up to 300 lb. out to 300 yd.s,,,the .250 savage with premium slugs.For game under 100lb.s to 300yd.s,,,the .223.For deer on up to 400 yd.s,,,not counting big bears,,,.270.For big bears to 200 yd.s,,,.35 whelen.For big bears to 300 yd.s,,,338.IF I HAD TO CHOOSE ONE FOR ALL IT WOULD BE THE .35,,,but I could make do with an '06,,,I prefere to choose a cal. for CLASS'S of game,,,take out the big bears,,I could do all with the 270,,take out big elk,or looong range big deer,,I;d go .250 Savage for everything from cow elk to 250,,on down to varmints :beer: *


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If I had to choose only one, it would be a 350 rem mag. I don't have this chambering now, but have and shoot 35 whelen improved, and 358 winchesters. The 350 is a 35 whelen in a short action. With this I can load low velosity small game hunting loads useing bullets made for 38 and 357's form 700fps up to where the bullet can't take the speed. Loaded up with stout 250gr bullets, I can take anything on north american soil. With a 180gr barns x I even have a very flat shooting and hard hitting round for longer range type shooting. Or I could just load up nosler225 partition bullets and shoot anything that came down the game trail. Not found everywhere, but if you reload this is one versital gun chambering. If onthe other hand you don't reload, then the 30-06 would be the next best choice. It is loaded in soo many bullet weights it boggels the mind.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

For anything coyote sized and smaller, I prefer a .220 Swift or a .17 Remington. For deer, a .257 Weatherby is very good, along my ole' .270 Win., and both will double as elk calibers, as long as one keeps shot placement consistent. My newest weapon is a .340 Weatherby, and I am very impressed with the results so far. Elk are in serious trouble out to 600 yards with this weapon, as 7 inch groups have been common lately that far.  Hoping someday to try a .257 STW (115 gr. bullet at 4000 fps). Should make an outstanding deer rifle.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

personally, I like the .243. Partly because that is what i shoot for deer hunting. Another reason is that it has no problem at all taking down any deer, but it can also be used effectively for varmint hunting.


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

I like the 300 win for deer and larger 22-250 for furbears and the 222 for plinking :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My favorite is the one that shoots the best/most consistant groups, and feels the best in the shooters hands. I think that every caliber has its place. My personal favorite is an old Savage 111 that my Dad gave to me when I graduated from High School chambered in 7x57. The chronograph shows it shoots more like a 280 and I can completely cover a 3 shot group (shot at 100yds.) with a quarter. I will be giving this one to my son when he is old enough.

Neil


----------



## James B (Feb 10, 2005)

I could hunt everything in NA with my 280.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I love my 270. I have missed only two deer with it, and one antelope. One of the deer was over 400 yards away, the other deer I only shot at once because I thought it was larger then it actually was. The antelope I missed was standing at 200 yards in heavy fog, thus I could only see the outline of the animal. I know, excuses excuses. Everyone misses eventually, I'm just greatful my misses weren't on a ND record breaker.

I firmly believe in sticking with one decent all around caliber for all sized game minus a few of the dangerous/heavy shouldered animals out there. I am confident with my rifle, and thats half the battle. Of course missing that first coyote during rifle hunting does tend to shake my confidence a little.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

22-250 rem for all varmints, and the good o'l 7MM Rem Mag for deer and anything larger


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*My favorite caliber is .308", but my favorite cartridge is the 30-06 Springfield *for all around big game with 150, 165 & 180-grain bullets!

*My favorite varmint cartridges is 243 Winchester *with 55 to 75 grain bullets, plus it fills a duel purpose role as a capable deer cartridge with premium 100-grain bullets.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

This is opinion, so here goes. First, if we were limited to only one caliber, this would be a mighty bleak world. One caliber, I choose the 280 Rem. I love the 7mm bullet and the flexibility and ability to go from varmints to moose. If I were in a position to hunt, or face anything that bites (or stomps, for that matter) back, I would want something heavier. I have been a long time fan of the 358 Winchester and love the one I have. Perhaps heavier, a wildcat called the 375 Scovill (just saw a write-up about it in the barnes reloading manual).


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I like em all but thats another problem alltogether. If I was to chose only one rifle caliber it would be the 22 Winchester magnum If I can get within 50 yards of my target I feel I can drop it. And No not an elephant or Brown Bear but just about evrything else. ONE FOR THE RIMFIRES!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

If I had to give up all my rifles and was allowed to keep just one: it would be the 30-06. 
I've use 55gr to 220gr Bullets and never had to chase a critter down after the shot. I've shot grouse to large coastal Alaskian Brown Bears with the 30-06 and it performed above my greatest expectations.


----------



## black bear84 (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree with Alaskan Brown Bear Killer, that the 30-06 is a very versatile gun, which you can use to shoot varmint with lights bullets and almost any kind of heavy game with heavier bullets.
Edward White used to kill lions in Africa with the 30-06 and so did Rosselvelt.
But for any of us from the lower 48 that will go hunting for Big Bear in Alaska, I will recommend a minimun of 338 WM. I don't think that your guide is going to be very happy if you show up with a 30-06 in Kodiak Island.
If you are going to fork $12,000 for a hunt like that, another $1,000 for your rifle is not much out of line.
black bear84


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Varmints .220 Swift.
Deer .270 or .308 Win.
Anything bigger .338 Win.Mag.


----------



## bcolorado (May 14, 2005)

water jugs- 444 marlin

little winnie guide gun just a "blast" to shoot

brian


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

This is a tough one. I've been through so much with my Model 70 .270, I love it. Around here in Oklahoma, the terrain varies from wide open spaces to chlaustrophobic thickets. When it comes to open long shots, I use my .270. When I get into the rough stuff, I use my new B.A.R. Lightweight Stalker 30-06. When it comes to hunting with centerfire rifles, I don't have much variety, those two guns are perfect. My next rifle will be either a .223, 44 magnum, or a .308.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The 30-06 is the best/most versatile cartridge ever developed. There. Now everybody knows, and we don't ever have to discuss it again.
:stirpot: :lol: :lol: :lol: Burl


----------



## wihunter007 (Jul 1, 2005)

I love my .243 it has amazing stoping power and the thing I love is that if I get a clean kill the hole is the same dim. the the entrance wound. But in Shot Guns I love my 20 guage brouning auto shotgun I can kill a squrrel at 30 yds in heave cover with the gun.


----------



## cutterT (Jul 6, 2005)

for most things, you cant beat the 30-06, but wheen i need to pack a bit more wollop, i turn to the 300 weatherby mag


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Remington 7mm-08


----------



## xHogHunter (Oct 25, 2005)

30-06, 7mm Rem Mag if you hunt!


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i think the 308 and the 270 are the best callibers for everything. My grampa has shot a bull moose running at over 400 years and dropped him with 2 shots with a 308


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Deerhead whats yours. IMHO a 30 cal is the best, it takes care of 308,30-06, 30-30, 30-40, 300, 300 win mag, 300 ultra and probably missing a few but these all shoot 30 cal bullets.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Deer- 270 
Varmits- 22 mag 
Bigger than deer- 308 or 30/.06


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

gotta say i like the .30-06 recoil isn't to bad for a guy my size first rifle besides a .22 i own i love it.


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

Has anyone heard of the flat shooting thing called the .270


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

One caliber I haven't seen listed yet is a Win. .284 my dad shoots this shell and loves it, flat shooting and seems to have some nasty knock down power.

I still shoot my trusty old win. 94 30-30 I have killed 24 deer with this rifle and have yet to miss, I did loose a nice buck about nine years ago made a bad shot and then it rained, alal in all this gun has plenty of range and power for the area we hunt in northern MN, we stand hunt and most shots are less than 50 yards.


----------

